# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Welness en gezondheid >  7 Tips om een optimist te worden!

## dotito

Kus je partner voor je aan de dag begint-mannen die hun vrouw 
's ochtends kussen,leven gemiddeld vijd jaar langer. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Probeer je vriendenkring uit te breiden-mensen met veel vrienden
ervaren een groter welbehagen en worden minder vlug ziek. :Stick Out Tongue: 

Doe regelmatig aan lichaamsbeweging-sporten geeft je een goed
gevoel. :Smile: 

Schrijf een brief aan iemand die je dierbaar is-het leven 
van positieve emoties en gedachten doet deugd.

Doe aan vrijwilligerswerk(indien mogelijk)-sociale en maatschappelijke bekommernis straalt op jezelf af.

Wens je collega's/buurvrouw/man elke dag een goedemorgen-je krijgt
die goedemorgen dubbel en dik terug. :Big Grin: 

Als je doet alsof je gelukkig bent,word je het ook daadwerkelijk.

Do :Big Grin:

----------


## sietske763

@do,
helemaal mee eens, vooral je laatste punt, dat werkt echt perfect......

----------


## ikke64

En wat denk je van je partner altijd een kus geven voor het slapen gaan!
Alle menings verschillen zijn dan in ieder geval uitgesproken  :Wink: 

Gr Ikke

----------


## dotito

@Ikke,

Das waar Ikke,ben het voledig met u eens.
Doe ik trouwens ook altijd,mijn ventje een nachtkusje geven. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## sietske763

knuffelen, knap je ook van op

----------


## ikke64

Maar het is echt waar, als je probeert positief over te komen en je je positief gedraagt reageren de mensen ook positief richting jou en andere mensen. Probeer het maar eens op je werkt, of zo. Werkt echt heel leuk. Zeker als je van die mopper keuës hebt, die draien om als een blad aan de boom. Van de week een aantal keren gedaan, gegaranderd dat ik hier mee door ga. Al stort ik in, gewoon blijven lachen.

Gr Ikke

----------


## sietske763

helemaal mee eens, toen ik jaaaaaaaaaaaaaren geleden in de slachtofferrol zat en mn leven een en al ellende was, vond ik.
toen werden anderen erg moe van mij
en nu ik alles veranderd heb, dingen altijd positief bekijken ondanks dat het dramatisch is....het werkt echt.....en zelfs mn vrienden komen nu voor problemen bij mij omdat ik altijd wel een positieve kijk op alle zaken heb,
bijna niemand snapt hoe ik in onze situatie zo vrolijk ben en nooit klaag......

----------


## dotito

@Ikke,en Sietske,

Ik sluit me voledig bij jullie aan. :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

Kus je partner voor je aan de dag begint-mannen die hun vrouw 's ochtends kussen,leven gemiddeld vijd jaar langer.
_Ah ik wist wel dat het ergens goed voor was_ 

Probeer je vriendenkring uit te breiden-mensen met veel vrienden ervaren een groter welbehagen en worden minder vlug ziek.
_Nou ik heb liever toch een paar echte vrienden dan een heleboel oppervlakkige sociale contacten_ 

Doe regelmatig aan lichaamsbeweging-sporten geeft je een goed gevoel.
_In sporten kan je lekker je frustraties kwijt_ 

Schrijf een brief aan iemand die je dierbaar is-het leven van positieve emoties en gedachten doet deugd.
_Ik heb mijn nicht. de mama van mijn 3 lieve neefjes, eens een brief geschreven met mijn gedachtes en gevoelens over haar, vond zij heel erg fijn te lezen  En mijn nicht van mn paps kant en ik schreven elkaar vroeger altijd kaartjes en briefjes om elkaar op te vrolijken!_

Doe aan vrijwilligerswerk(indien mogelijk)-sociale en maatschappelijke bekommernis straalt op jezelf af.
_Ik heb voorheen wel collecte gelopen maar voelde mij daar niet prettig bij. Als mijn buren of vrienden of familie me nodig hebben kunnen ze altijd een beroep op me doen. Ik wou ooit bij de kindertelefoon aan de slag gaan maar kon dat niet combineren met mijn school en werk, dus misschien dat ik dat nog als schoolproject ga doen indien mogelijk..._

Wens je collega's/buurvrouw/man elke dag een goedemorgen-je krijgt die goedemorgen dubbel en dik terug.
_Het lijkt zo'n vanzelfsprekend iets, maar er zijn zoveel mensen die niks terug zeggen_ 

Als je doet alsof je gelukkig bent,word je het ook daadwerkelijk.
_Positief denken kom je inderdaad een stuk verder mee!_ 

Leuke tekst Do!

Liefs!

----------


## Magica

Ik probeer al een tijdje om deze tips uit te voeren. Mensen spreken mij vaak aan hoe het toch komt dat ik ondanks alles zo positief en vrolijk blijf...... Soms snap ik zelf ook niet hoe ik het klaarspeel, maar ondanks alles blijf ik gewoon genieten van het leven. 

Een dag niet gelachen is een dag niet geleefd. Dat is mijn motto en daar probeer ik dan ook naar te leven.

Liefs Renske

----------


## ikke64

Optimist worden is niet al te moeilijk. Optimisties blijven is vaak het probleem  :Wink: 
Maar ik doe mijn best. Ik volg altijs "associeren" hier op deze site, en je kunt zien wie er positief in het leven staan en wie niet. Het vergt erg veel tijd om al die pagina's door te spitten. Maar zeker weten dat iedereen na een paar pagina's de positievoos en de minder gelukkige mensen er uit haald.

Gr Ikke

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Renske,
Goed motto!
Fijn dat je ergens de kracht vandaan haalt om het positieve te blijven zien!

@ Ikke,
Ja optimistisch blijven is vaak moeilijker!
Ach we hebben allemaal wel eens een minne dag, als we over het algemeen maar d positieve kanten zien  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

idere dak leuke kleren aan doen en je make up opdoen,
als je er leuk en verzorgd uitziet voel je je ook al een stuk beter en kom je zekerder over

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Sietske,
Ik kan niet tegen alle make-up (huidproblemen), maar als ik eens make-up op doe waar ik wel tegen kan voelt het net of ik niet mijzelf ben. Soms voor een feestje of bruiloft doe ik wel een beetje oogschaduw op, maar meestal gebruik ik alleen Zwitsal  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

@luuss,
is permanent make up dan niets voor jou?
ik heb al 7 jaar een lijntje onder de ogen en een lijnte bij mn ooglid, is in totaal 2 x gedaan

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Sietske,
Haha nee denk het niet, ik hou meer van puur natuur mijzelf zijn met al mijn imperfecties  :Wink:  Maar lief dat je meedenkt!  :Smile:

----------


## ikke64

Hoi Allemaal,

Ik denk dat je je zeker beter kunt voelen als je jezelf goed verzorgt. Maar of je er dan ook optimistisch van wordt?!?!? Ik weet het niet.

Gr Ikke

----------

